# Perfectionism and interpretation



## Pianissima90 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi there!

A friend of mine who is a pianist as well just started a new blog. I've looked into it and thought it's still quite at the beginning I found her first post very interesting indeed, on a topic which today in my point of view is badly needed. I thought I would share it here because she is looking for more visitors (as it is a brand new blog it has not yet so much views) and she would like to have more interactions more comments. Please have a look, share it with your friends, subscribe if you'd like and comment the posts with your view of things. I think that is what she is looking for. 
I'm not sure if she has done her Facbeook page already but if not I think she is going to.

http://thepianistcatblog.wixsite.com/blog

Cheers!


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

Thank you for the link, but I always feel like non-composing performers who talk about "interpretation" are just trying to be creative artists without doing the work.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Thank you for the link, but I always feel like non-composing performers who talk about "interpretation" are just trying to be creative artists without doing the work.


Good performers _are_ creative artists! Just like good actors, they must play a role convincingly, understand motivations and internal connections in a complex script and know which to emphasize and how. As for work, attaining the technique to play complex compositions convincingly requires a lifetime of effort. Give me one really intelligent, sensitive and skilled pianist over virtually any five composers any day.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not music so me not no


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> Good performers _are_ creative artists! Just like good actors, they must play a role convincingly, understand motivations and internal connections in a complex script and know which to emphasize and how. As for work, attaining the technique to play complex compositions convincingly requires a lifetime of effort.


Yeah, craftspeople have to work at their craft. Doesn't mean they stop being craftspeople.



EdwardBast said:


> Give me one really intelligent, sensitive and skilled pianist over virtually any five composers any day.


Well, sure, but give me one really intelligent, sensitive, and skilled plumber over virtually any five composers any day too.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Well, sure, but give me one really intelligent, sensitive, and skilled plumber over virtually any five composers any day too.


Wrong forum. Try Angie's List.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

DaveM said:


> Wrong forum.


 I think the chances that a first rate plumber posts here are somewhat better than the chances of a first rate pianist.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pianissima90 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> A friend of mine who is a pianist as well just started a new blog. I've looked into it and thought it's still quite at the beginning I found her first post very interesting indeed, on a topic which today in my point of view is badly needed. I thought I would share it here because she is looking for more visitors (as it is a brand new blog it has not yet so much views) and she would like to have more interactions more comments. Please have a look, share it with your friends, subscribe if you'd like and comment the posts with your view of things. I think that is what she is looking for.
> I'm not sure if she has done her Facbeook page already but if not I think she is going to.
> ...


I've tried to open this three times and every time it's stops and I have to debug???


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Yeah, craftspeople have to work at their craft. Doesn't mean they stop being craftspeople.


So, your position is that the category "performing arts" is a misnomer and that the term artist should not be applied to instrumentalists, singers, dancers and actors? And that you like your plumbers sensitive?


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

EdwardBast said:


> And that you like your plumbers sensitive?


Well, tender. With a nice burgundy.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> Thank you for the link, but I always feel like non-composing performers who talk about "interpretation" are just trying to be creative artists without doing the work.


Well, that's us non-composing listeners put in our place! I'll fetch me coat.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Hildadam Bingor said:


> I always feel like non-composing performers who talk about "interpretation" are just trying to be creative artists without doing the work.
> 
> Yeah, craftspeople have to work at their craft. Doesn't mean they stop being craftspeople


_All_ non-composing performers talk about interpretation. That's because interpretation is their job, and composers depend on their doing it well.

The _craft_ of the pianist is in being able to read a score and in having the strength, coordination, dexterity and endurance to put his fingers on the specified keys at the specified times. The _art_ is in making that exercise sound like music. Of course, if one has forgotten what music can sound like...

It can sound like this: 




Or this: 




You can deny that the performer is a creative artist only if you think the music is all in the score and the performer need only follow the written instructions. Friedmann and Barenboim seem to differ on that point.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Great performers are also very creative artists that enjoy and are not afraid to improvise. Unfortunately the latter is limited mostly to jazz today. Few artists improvise in the classical sense.


----------



## Hildadam Bingor (May 7, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Unfortunately the latter is limited mostly to jazz today.


Well, and, like, rock and stuff. Of course those forms are all kind of dead now.



ArtMusic said:


> Few artists improvise in the classical sense.


The HIPsters do a fair amount by now. And of course there's a lot of improv in minimalism and post-minimalism, but of course that's largely DERIVED from jazz.


----------

